# GPU-Z v0.0.6 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 7, 2007)

K this is the thread for the 0.0.6 bugs.  

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/781/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.0.6.html

Here is one of mine...  the core clock is all screw...  it does not show the oc!  
**Fix for this:  GPU-Z detects 3d clocks!  Not the 2d!  So if you make your 3d clocks higher...  voila!  it appears!  Please fix W1z *







EDIT:  PLEASE POST SCREENSHOTS!  W1z will be happier that way!


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2007)

Still the same wrong value when shader not linked and not showing SLI


----------



## SiXx` (Oct 8, 2007)

Still shows improper shader clock and pixel fill rate should not be equal to texture fill rate.


----------



## peach1971 (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/93xwf/



still reads core as G70 should be G71


----------



## WebSurfer80 (Oct 8, 2007)

On WinXP x64 validation was not working for me (in v0.0.6 and earlier). and after installing WinXP x86 Back, i tried using GPU-Z v0.0.5 and the validation worked ( http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8wvdn )

After that, i tried v0.0.6 and it says upload failed.


----------



## sideeffect (Oct 8, 2007)

Crashes when I try to see on board GPU info.  ( My pc is setup to run surroundview )

Love the tool


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 8, 2007)

The ROPs, Pixel Fillrate, and Bandwidth for my 6600GT are still not reported correctly:






And Im still unsure about the memory clock speed. Is it showing the real clock speed or effective clock speed?


----------



## |L1n3 (Oct 8, 2007)

anonymous_user said:


> The ROPs, Pixel Fillrate, and Bandwidth for my 6600GT are still not reported correctly:
> 
> 
> And Im still unsure about the memory clock speed. Is it showing the real clock speed or effective clock speed?


Hey ! This Thread is for Version 0.0.6 ! Your Screeenshot is made with 0.0.3, please fix.

But now listen to my Problems ;-) :
Its not possible for me to make a Validation ! (see screen)

edit: I use Win XP x64 SP2 !


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 8, 2007)

|L1n3 said:


> Hey ! This Thread is for Version 0.0.6 ! Your Screeenshot is made with 0.0.3, please fix.
> 
> But now listen to my Problems ;-) :
> Its not possible for me to make a Validation ! (see screen)



check if it works now


----------



## |L1n3 (Oct 8, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> check if it works now


Nothing changed


----------



## bjzl (Oct 8, 2007)

Shaders & Bios Version & Piexl/texture Fillrate can't recognize 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8nz5a/


----------



## mamisano (Oct 8, 2007)

WebSurfer80 said:


> On WinXP x64 validation was not working for me (in v0.0.6 and earlier). and after installing WinXP x86 Back, i tried using GPU-Z v0.0.5 and the validation worked ( http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8wvdn )
> 
> After that, i tried v0.0.6 and it says upload failed.



Same problem here, can not validate using WinXP x64 Sp2 and v0.06

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 8, 2007)

All is well with my X300/X500 series here at work.
The only issue is validation page still shows "0 mm2" for Die Size instead of being blank like it is in the GPU-Z app.

PS: W1z, I like the brute force method you used to fix the undetected display problems


----------



## Weer (Oct 8, 2007)

Still not perfect.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 8, 2007)

still the same stuff since the update where it fixed the pics. i cant verify the clocks, etc. but the rest seems right.


----------



## driver66 (Oct 8, 2007)

Seems to work fine for me Vista 32 ultimate  Thx W1z






[/IMG]


----------



## -=Mr B=- (Oct 8, 2007)

GPU-Z has only a slight idea as to what GFX i got.
Gainward Bliss 7800GS+512 , A G71 based card, 24/8 with a low clock, and a AGP bridge chip.
However, software states G70 GS AGP. Well, it IS labled GS, but the chip doesnt really have the characteristics, so that could be both right and wrong, but G70? Thats just wrong.

Guess thats all i have to input.
B!


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 8, 2007)

Tried it on my aunties computer, her graphics card is a S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR  (32 MB) upon opening GPU-Z an error appered (see picture) followed by a box of nothing lol.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

-=Mr B=- said:


> GPU-Z has only a slight idea as to what GFX i got.
> Gainward Bliss 7800GS+512 , A G71 based card, 24/8 with a low clock, and a AGP bridge chip.
> However, software states G70 GS AGP. Well, it IS labled GS, but the chip doesnt really have the characteristics, so that could be both right and wrong, but G70? Thats just wrong.
> 
> ...



mine does the same thing


question to w1z can you have it so it retrieves the chip name from the BIOS ID (ie all NV cards are XX.(GPUID).XX.XX)


----------



## -=Mr B=- (Oct 8, 2007)

cdawall said:


> mine does the same thing



Is your card limited to 16/6 or its a detection error? (Asking since it does detect mine right)
Validated
Max clock is remarkably similar, tried a vmod?

On a different note, it sucks that you have to include your email... Luckely, Hotmail is used for crap anyway.
B!


----------



## cdawall (Oct 8, 2007)

-=Mr B=- said:


> Is your card limited to 16/6 or its a detection error? (Asking since it does detect mine right)
> Validated
> Max clock is remarkably similar, tried a vmod?
> 
> ...



no mine is stupidly limited to 16/6 working on unlocking the extra quads though i need to find either a 7900GS Agp bios or 7800GS golden sample 256mb bios to get the extra quads open

no i have not tried a vmod but want to go for the 1.5vgpu that is available to the card i want a better cooler before that though


----------



## techno_mancer (Oct 8, 2007)

immediately crashes on startup.

OS: Vista 32bit
GPU: Nvidia 8600M GS
Driver: 156.66, 162.62 (crashes on both)

---
Faulting application GPU-Z.0.0.6.exe, version 0.0.6.0, time stamp 0x470945c3, faulting module GPU-Z.0.0.6.exe, version 0.0.6.0, time stamp 0x470945c3, exception code 0xc0000005, fault offset 0x0001a2f1, process id 0xf7c, application start time 0x01c809e4f2c79a20.
---


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 9, 2007)

Fuse-Wire said:


> Tried it on my aunties computer, her graphics card is a S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR  (32 MB) upon opening GPU-Z an error appered (see picture) followed by a box of nothing lol.



We need support for S3 and Voodoo!


----------



## AnUnknownSource (Oct 9, 2007)

not the most important of bug reports... but this white bar didn't show up in 0.0.3 now it's there in 0.0.6 although my information shows up correctly in this version...


----------



## ziddey (Oct 9, 2007)

still not resolved for clocks on 7900gs with 2d set to 450/660/20 and 3d at 700/800/60. Maybe that's the problem. My 2d and 3d deltas are different.


----------



## Xolair (Oct 9, 2007)

By the way... is it possible to make *GPU-Z* show the voltages (core, memory) of a GPU in the future?


----------



## ziddey (Oct 9, 2007)

At least with the 7900, there's only vid+whatever vid definitions in the bios are. So with a voltmod, unless you change the definition in the bios, it won't reflect. And even if you did change it, it could only show the programmed value. And if you're changing your bios to reflect it, then you definitely wouldn't need gpuz to show that. I'm not sure about other cards though, but with nvidia, I'm guessing all up to that point were the same at the very least.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Oct 9, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We need support for S3 and Voodoo!



would be great to see that, c'mon W1zz what can you do??


----------



## gareth170 (Oct 9, 2007)

still the same bug... the gpu-z isn't displaying the gpu clock/memory overclocked and the Pixel Fillrate, Texel Fillrate should increase when overclocking...


----------



## cool_recep (Oct 9, 2007)

Since everybody is telling something I would like to tell my bug too...

A very little bug....

When architecture is unknown...nVidia logo displayed. But the GPU is Intel GMA 915...

BTW an "About" tab would be useful and good.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 9, 2007)

Dell XPS 3.0 GHz P4 / 2 Gig OCZ RAM / ATI X850XT PE / XP Pro SP2

When I run 0.0.6 it immediately locks up the entire computer forcing me to turn off the computer and restart it.

Did not do any version checking on driver revs or anything. Will try to do more testing tomorrow at work.
This is my old PC that I brought to work to upgrade and use for testing stuff ... like non-work related stuff


----------



## hemersonmf (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dont load.*

Hi, the GPU-Z 0.0.6 dont work at my PC.
When i clicked, the program didnt start. thus, didnt open and nothing happing.

My config is Athlon 64 3700+, Asus a8v-x and XFX 6800Xtreme 256mb / 256bit (agp 8x).

tkx.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 10, 2007)

0.0.6 looks good on my Xfire system.

Validation looks ok, except the GPU and Memory OC sections show a minus sign "-" instead of being blank. The Shader OC is blank.

Not nitpicking, just used to do Software QC on MRI Scanners.


----------



## choppy (Oct 10, 2007)

my bug, with my 6600gt comp bandwidth shows 32.0 gb/s and with my 7600gs (ddr3) it shows 16.0 gb/s  so summat is screwed there

also does anybody know are these bandwidths calculated using memory info?


----------

